# Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?



## Pisolo (21. März 2012)

Nicht dass ich schon jemals selbst in die Situation gekommen wäre, viele Fische gefangen zu haben, aber ich lese da manchmal von 30 Rotaugen oder einem Hecht mit 10 Kilo. Was macht Ihr damit? Friert Ihr das alls ein oder verteilt Ihr es unter Freunden? Macht Ihr ein Fischfest oder fangt Ihr an zu räuchern?

Als ich neulich am Forellenteich saß, bin ich nach der zweiten nach Hause gegangen. Der Tag war zwar auch rum, aber viel mehr hätte ich auch irgendwie nicht gebrauchen können...?

Viele Grüße,
Pisolo


----------



## Ercaneki (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

servus,

bei unserem vereinsteich ist das gott sei dank kein problem, wir können auch wieder zurück setzen (aber ich glaub in deutschland nicht erlaubt)

unsere fische nehmen dadurch keinen schaden

lg, ercan


----------



## Seele (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Ich verwerte sie so, dass der nächste sie auch fangen kann. 

Wenn ich mal einen mitnehm dann grillen, braten oder Fischküchle, sorry wie heißt das bei den Preußen, Buletten oder wie man das auch schreibt


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Wenn mal ein Fisch mitgenommen werden muss weil er zu verletzt ist um weiterzuschwimmen, so wird dieser zubereitet (und von Freunden gegessen) oder notfalls eingefroren (bis sich ein Fischesser findet). Ich finde es in der Regel nicht schön einen wilden Fisch aus der Natur zu entfernen. Das betfrifft aber auch nur wirkliche Wildfische und keine Eingesetzten mit Krüppelflossen. Trotzdem nehme ich mal einen mit wenn was auf den Tisch oder aufs Feuer soll!!!

Auf deine ursprüngliche Frage: Wenn ich meinen Fisch habe setzte ich alles andere zurück. Klar, man kann dann auch aufhören und nach Hause gehen. Ich angel je nachdem weiter mit Ködern ohne Widerhaken oder mit Einzelhaken. So kann es eigentlich nicht passieren das ich noch einen weiteren Fische wegen evtl. Verletzungen mitnehmen muss. Und so stellt sich immer wieder raus, dass man doch auch mit Einzelhaken fische fangen kann;-)

Achja, ich spinnfische nur mit Kunstködern auf Forelle und Hecht.

#h

@seele: Buletten!


----------



## Pisolo (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Klar, Zurücksetzen ist eine Möglichkeit, aber manchmal sind in den Angelzeitschriften Bilder, da liegen dann 15 Zander nebeneinander im Gras, die sehen mir nicht mehr so aus, als würden die zurückgesetzt...?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Überschüsse kann man prima an die Schweine verfüttern!


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Jup, ick och für Grill, Küche oder Räuchertonne. Einmal im Jahr mit meinen ganzen Angelfreunden findet gegen Okt./Nov. nen Tiefkühler-Hegefuttern statt  ... Ansonsten fallen mir och immer mal wieder welche unglücklich ins Wasser...soll ja vorkommen 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## siloaffe (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Ich entnehme nur Fische wenn, ich sie zeitnah verwerten kann oder sie verletzt sind!!! 

Alles andere (95%) flutscht ungeschickter weise wieder zurück ins Wasser|rolleyes

Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



seele schrieb:


> sorry wie heißt das bei den Preußen, Buletten oder wie man das auch schreibt


In der Zone hießen die Grilletten....:q


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

für die Bewohner jenseits des Äquators der " berüchtigten" Wurtsorte: Begriffsbestimmung 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frikadelle#h

Sten, war  die Grillette nicht mehr schon mit Schlapperbrötchen als Mc Doof -Ersatz, wenn ich mich schwach entsinne? Zu haben in wenigen ausgewählten Großstädten ( also nicht im Wald)


----------



## Philla (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Kommt immer auf den Fisch an und worauf ich gerade lust habe.

I.d.R.

Zander, Barsch, Dorsch usw.. - braten

Forelle, Aal, Makrele - räuchern

Hecht - noch nie gegessen

bin noch nicht oft in den Genuß gekommen wirklich "zu viel" Fisch zu fangen, wenns dann doch passiert, rutschen die fische schon leicht mal aus der Hand oder werden halt eingefroren (nie länger als 1 monat) zumal ich sehr gerne fisch esse und auch versuche dies einmal die woche zu tun.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> für die Bewohner jenseits des Äquators der " berüchtigten" Wurtsorte: Begriffsbestimmung
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frikadelle#h
> 
> Sten, war  die Grillette nicht mehr schon mit Schlapperbrötchen als Mc Doof -Ersatz, wenn ich mich schwach entsinne? Zu haben in wenigen ausgewählten Großstädten ( also nicht im Wald)



Yo, haste recht, das waren die Zonenburger: Dein Wikilink unter Bezeichnungen, zweiter Absatz am Ende....#h


----------



## LOCHI (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Zone hießen die Grilletten....:q



Das sind und bleiben Klopse! #h


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Yo, haste recht, das waren die Zonenburger: Dein Wikilink unter Bezeichnungen, zweiter Absatz am Ende....#h


stimmt, hatte ich übersehen
Fehlt noch:  Gewiieschd's

ach ja Verwerten: alles was meiner Ungeschicklichkeit entgeht, wird in allen möglichen Zubereitungsformen dem Verzehr zu geführt


----------



## reticulatus (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hi Leute,

Weißfische werden zu Fischkrapferl, Fischwürsten, falschen Bratheringen verarbeitet, ebenso werden sie gerne geräuchert, gegrillt , rausgebacken wenn sie paniert sind oder durch den Bierteig gezogen werden.
Auch werden daraus Weißfischbällchen a la "Königsberger Klopse" , Fischstäbchen, Weißfischsoße ähnlich der Bolognaise Soße zu Spaghettis gemacht, Weißfischsalat und auch Ravioli bzw. Maultaschen daraus zubereitet.

Auch sind Suppen , Frikasse, Pörkelt( in Deutschland fälschlicherweise als Gulasch bezeichnet) aus anderen Fischen möglich.

Salmoniden, Zander, Barsch , Hecht und Waller werden ebenso oder ähnlich zubereitet wie Weißfische auch, jedoch wird hierbei meist die Zubereitung in der Alufolie, dem Räucherofen , auf dem Grill oder dem Backofen vorgezogen, manchmal werden auch sie paniert oder durch den Bierteig gezogen und in der Pfanne rausgebacken.


----------



## Pisolo (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Ich meinte weniger auf welche ART Ihr verwertet, sondern wie Ihr mit größeren Mengen klarkommt? Offenbar gibt es den Mengen-Angler aber hier gar nicht, weil die meisten eher zurücksetzen...


----------



## Benni1987 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Lustige Diskusion hier!
Mama nannte das "klopse" bei uns in dunkeldeutschland...

Zum Thema "teichforellen".Kauf dir einen Räucherofen und versuch es mal damit,ist doch das naheliegenste...alles was du "über" hast an Fischen reissen dir,so ist es bei mir zumindest, vom Geruch angelockte oder eingeladene Nachbarn,verwandte,bekannte aus den Händen!Ich nehm 3 euro pro Fisch,für den Aufwandt.Damit finanzieren sich zwei meiner Kollegen ihr Hobby!Lohnt sich also auch finaziell,wenn mans drauf anlegt,ist aber nicht mein Stil.
Bei allen anderen Fischen wie zander Barsch und hecht nehme ich eher selten was mit um den Bestand zu optimieren.Wenn doch am liebsten gegrillt!

Ps: Guck mal in Fischkochbücher,du wirst staunen was man alles aus Fisch machen kann,wenn man welchen fängt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Ich meinte weniger auf welche ART Ihr verwertet, sondern wie Ihr mit größeren Mengen klarkommt? Offenbar gibt es den Mengen-Angler aber hier gar nicht, weil die meisten eher zurücksetzen...



Was heißt denn mit größeren Mengen klarkommen, alles, mit dem du mengenmäßig nicht klarkommst, setzt du zurück, fertig!
#h


----------



## reticulatus (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Ich meinte weniger auf welche ART Ihr verwertet, sondern wie Ihr mit größeren Mengen klarkommt? Offenbar gibt es den Mengen-Angler aber hier gar nicht, weil die meisten eher zurücksetzen...


Große Fische werden filetiert und portionsweise eingefroren, zum Teil wird auch mal was an Freunde und Familienangehörige abgegeben.

Beim Feedern oder anderen Angelarten, wird immer nur soviel entnommen, wie ich verwerten kann bzw will.:vik:#6

Klar friere oder lege ich mal Fisch ein, aber man kann es auch übertreiben, wie in vielen Foren gerade zu lesen ist, meist in den Heringsfangthreads, wo sie über das Wochenende 500 Stück fangen und den Kragen immer noch nicht voll haben.
Keine Ahnung, ob diese Leute ihre Verwandschaft und Nachbarschaft mitversorgen, oder ob sie ihre Fänge an Fischläden , Restaurants oder sonstiges verkaufen.|gr:#d
Der Handel, also Verkauf der gefangenen Fische ist dem privaten Angler sowieso nicht erlaubt!


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



> Auf deine ursprüngliche Frage: Wenn ich meinen Fisch habe setzte ich  alles andere zurück. Klar, man kann dann auch aufhören und nach Hause  gehen. Ich angel je nachdem weiter mit Ködern ohne Widerhaken oder mit  Einzelhaken.



Ich staune immer wieder über Menschen mit einer solch "noblen Einstellung"!
Ich habe da einen guten Tipp:"Lass gleich die Haken ganz weg!"

Ach so zur Frage.
Ich esse selbstverständlich meine Fische, ob nun allein, oder mit Familie
und Freunden kommt auf die Menge an.
Andererseits nehme ich mir das Recht raus, den einen oder anderen wieder zu releasen, vor allem wenn sie mir zu klein sind.
Für mich ist z.B. ein 65er Hecht zu klein, größere gehen mit!

Jürgen


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Stimmt, verkaufen von selbst gefangenem Fisch geht gar nicht. Wenn, dann wird so etwas verschenkt.

Große Fische werden halt, wie schon genannt, filetiert, vakuumiert und dann eingefroren. 
Massenfänge, die der Verwetung zugeführt werden müssen, gibts bei mir nicht. Dann höre ich rechtzeitig auf, bzw. sie fallen mir wieder ins Wasser - ganz schön schnell die Biester 

Einzig beim Lachstrolling wird es ab und an haarig. Wenn einem relativ gleichzeitig 2 Lachse über 15kg einsteigen, dann muss man danach ganz schön filetieren und gut aufteilen. Zum Glück gibts ne dankbare Verwandschaft. Passiert das 3 Tage hintereinander, dann wird es Arbeit.

Für die C&R-Fanatiker und Kuschelangler: Es macht keinen Sinn, einen Lachs, den man über ne halbe Stunde gegen das fahrende Boot gedrillt hat, wieder zurückzusetzen.

Im Vereinsumfeld bekommt man natürlich auch mit, dass viele alles mitnehmen, was annährend Maß hat. Nebenbei sind das dann auch noch die, die Tag & Nacht auf dem Wasser sind. 
Da frage ich mich auch immer wieder, was die damit anfangen. Wenn sie den komplett aufessen, dann müssten denen schon Kiemen gewachsen sein.

Also, schön maß halten und nur das mitnehmen, was man auch wirklich verwerten kann. 
Verfüttern ans Vieh oder untergraben auf dem Komposthaufen ist für mich keine sinnvolle Verwertung.


----------



## Anglas (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Catch & Release


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich staune immer wieder über Menschen mit einer solch "noblen Einstellung"!
> Ich habe da einen guten Tipp:"Lass gleich die Haken ganz weg!"
> 
> Ach so zur Frage.
> ...


 
Sehe ich genau so #6 :m

Und die Sache mit dem kleinen Hecht unterschreibe ich auch.


----------



## welsstipper (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

also forellen etc werden eingefroren und bei gelegenheit geräuchert ... aal ebenso alles andere flutscht mir immer aus denn finger ... komisch oder ?


----------



## Pisolo (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Laßt uns hier bitte keinen C&R-thread aufmachen, sonst ist das schneller zu, als mir lieb ist...

Thema Verwertung: Forelle filettieren fand ich extrem schwer, vielleicht war die auch ein wenig zu klein (250g?), und für einen Räucherofen fehlt mir leider der eigene Garten, wir teilen uns einen Gemeinschaftsgarten.

Kann man - fast ein wenig off-topic - eigentlich auch mit einem Webergrill und den dazugehörigen Holfchips vernünftig Fisch räuchern?


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Du bekommst das Räuchern mit einem Weber(kugel)grill schon irgendwie hin, das geht. 
Schau Dich doch mal nach nem Tischräucherofen um (gibt auch nen tolles Thema darüber im Räucherbereich)
Für ne schnelle Forelle ist so ein TRO immer gut. Ist zwar mehr ein "gar-rauchen", aber die Ergbnisse sind sehr gut, es geht einfach und schmecken tut es auch.
So nen TRO gibts schon für schmale Kasse.


----------



## gründler (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Sorry 

Aber mit so ner Überschrift muß man sich nicht wundern wenn es nen Popcorn trööt wird.

Ist net böse gemeint,aber ist leider so.

#h


----------



## Pisolo (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



gründler schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> Aber mit so ner Überschrift muß man sich nicht wundern wenn es nen Popcorn trööt wird.
> 
> ...


 

Hast vermutlich Recht, hatte ich aber so nicht beabsichtigt...


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

@pisolo mal nen tipp wegen garten, für nen tischräucherofen brauchst du ne hitzebeständige unterlage auf einem tisch, ich räucher damit auch auf dem balkon, riecht nicht so doll und so lange wie nachbars grill und man kann 4 forellen in knapp 25 min rauchvergolden.
ansonsten werden bei mir die hände immer glitschiger, je mehr ich fange, ich kann die finger ja nich an meinem sonntagsangelausgehanzug sauber wischen und der lappen reicht ja auch nicht ewig. ;-)
ansonsten kann ich auch nur bei den von dir beschriebenen rotaugen das "frikadellisieren"  empfehlen. und wenn ich fisch vom angeln mitnehme, dann esse ich auch nicht alleine, eltern, geschwister, neffe, nichte... und auch mal freunde und nachbarn stöhnen nicht wegen der gesunden kost.  ( wobei... ich hab noch nicht versucht, ihnen karotten anzudrehen, wenn ich davon zu viel habe.) 

was ich auch immer lustig finde, daß viele erzählen, sie hören dann auf. also ich kenne gewässer, wenn man da in nen schwarm rotaugen ( bei uns heißen die plötzen  ) oder rotfedern gerät, dann hat man in ca. 20- 30 min schon mal so an die 10- 15 fischis so um die 25- 30 cm. Wenn da nicht ab und an eine reinfällt, dann hör ich sicherlich trotzdem nicht gleich auf. die fische verarbeitet, ergibt das gerade mal bouletten für unsere familie und kostproben für den nachbarn und seine frau. 
bei forellen würde ich schon wieder anders arbeiten, die haben aber auch nen gemeinen schleim! ;-) es sei denn, es steht ne größere party an, für 15- 20 mann müssen ja mind. 40- 50 forellen+ diverse aale und fleischstücke in den räucherofen. wenn was übrig bleibt, hat muttern immer butterbrotpapier und alufolie für diejenigen parat, die ne "wegzehrung" brauchen.


----------



## thanatos (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

wenn ich meinen Zielfisch gefangen habe ist Feierabend mit Angeln.
Natürlich wenn er zu klein ist ,geht er wenn er ok ist zurück,von 
Weißfischen zurücksetzen halte ich allerdings nichts da sie auf Grund
ihrer hohen Vermehrungsrate schnell verbutten,da ich sie nicht esse
verfüttere ich sie ans liebe Vieh,sind eh nicht die riesigen Mengen
da ich nur Köderfische stippe ,fallen ja einige zu groß aus.Übrigens
Hechte nehme ich vor dem Filetieren nicht mal aus.Die Gräten bekommt
eh nicht raus  einfach das Messer an der Rücken gräte durchziehen
Kopf ab,am Bauch trennen mit dem Filetiermesser die Hautentfernen.(Übungssache)
Mit klein gehackten Kräutern bestreuen,ein-zwei Stunden zum durchziehen
kalt stellen,mit Zitrone beträufeln,salzen,in Mehl wälzen und von beiden
Seiten goldbraun braten-hmm


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



> wenn ich meinen Zielfisch gefangen habe ist Feierabend mit Angeln.



Ah ja, das will ich sehen. Stell mir gerade vor wie das beim Barschangeln ist :q 
Ein Wurf und dann wieder nach Hause ;+


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Also - Forellen aus kommerziellen Teichen werden bei mir geräuchert, gebraten, gegrillt, in Folie im Backofen gemacht usw.!

"Übermengen" gibt es bei mir in der Praxis nicht, da ich eine große Familie & einen großen Freundeskreis von Fischessern habe, gerne koche & ein geselliger Typ bin, der oft und gerne mit Freunden ißt!

Da mir AUCH das Forellenteichangeln Spaß macht, kommt es vor, dass ich an guten Tagen auch mal richtig viele fange, die aber meistens direkt frisch verwertet & verschenkt werden - und sonst landen sie erstmal auf Eis & werden nach und nach verzehrt!

Ich habe noch *NIE* einen Fisch *nicht* verwertet, den ich gefangen & eingefroren hatte & halte es für ein Märchen, dass es Angler gibt, die sich die Kühltruhe (n) vollhauen, um die Fische anschließend wegzuwerfen! - klar - schwarze Schafe mag es da manchmal geben - aber - in der Realität halte ich das für die Ausnahme!

Im Rhein & in meinen Vereinsgewässern (ich vermeide den Begriff "Naturgewässer", weil viele Vereinsgewässer  auch *nur* durch künstlichen Besatz voll mit "Zielfischen" sind - das ist  im Grunde auch wie ein Angelpuff, wenn der Verein mit Beiträgen  fangfertige "Spaßfische" wie z.B. Refos oder Karpfen hierzulande kauft & besetzt!) angle ich so selektiv wie möglich auf Zander, Aal, Wels & Forelle - auch diese Fische werden allesamt gegessen - das Fanglimit meines Vereins erreiche ich pro Angeltag fast nie - und wenn doch, dann ist *das* die Obergrenze, so dass eine Entnahme im Übermaß garnicht möglich ist, da ich mich an die Regeln halte!

...maßige - aber "kleine" rutschen mir auch oft aus den Fingern, weil sie so glitschig sind - aber z.B. kommen Zander ab ca. 60 cm mit & werden in guter Butter gebraten.

WENN sich mal ein Karpfen auf die Aalrute "verirrt", der zu tief geschluckt hat & nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden kann, dann wird der zu prima Hundefutter.

Auch Weißfische fange ich manchmal gezielt als Hundefutter, weil mein Hund sie roh & auch gekocht gerne mag & weil das richtig gutes Futter ist!

Bei einem ü-2m - Wels würde ich überlegen, ob der mir nicht auch "entgleitet" - aber darunter wird auch bei diesem Fisch ganz prima verwertet - sogar die Kleinen kommen alle mit und werden filetiert oder zu Hundefutter, wenn sie zu klein sind - da der Wels am Rhein in NRW kein Mindestmaß mehr hat ist das völlig ok und auch im Sinne des Gewässerbewirtschafters, der sich etwas dabei gedacht hat, als er das Mindestmaß in NRW aus dem Gesetz gestrichen hat!

Ernie

PS:

Wer meint, alles zurücksetzen zu wollen, der soll das gerne tun, dass finde ich völlig in Ordnung - aber ich selbst bin halt´ ein bekennender selektiv angelnder "Kochpottangler", der angelt,  um Spaß zu haben *UND* um Fisch zu essen!


----------



## Pisolo (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

...ich seh schon, sollten meine Angelkünste irgendwann mal besser werden, werde ich mich wohl näher mit dem Räuchern befassen müssen...


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> ...ich seh schon, sollten meine Angelkünste irgendwann mal besser werden, werde ich mich wohl näher mit dem Räuchern befassen müssen...



Geräuchert schmeckt mir persönlich am besten & es ist immer ein Highlight, wenn wir "family-räuchern" machen - da kommen bei uns zu Hause dann mal schnell ca. 10 Personen zusammen zum Essen, wobei ich die "schnorrer-Nachbarn" noch nicht mitrechne, die auch immer mit Fisch "bestochen" werden, weil sie den Rauch ertragen müssen!



Am Vereinsgewässer gehe ich aber eher aus Spaß angeln, um die Natur zu geniessen und um *auch MAL* einen leckeren Fisch mitzunehmen - an kommerziellen Teichanlagen hingegen gebe ich gerne zu, dass ich versuche, soviel wie möglich zu fangen, denn dort bezahlt man dafür & wenn ich die Fische nicht fange und mitnehme, dann macht es da ein anderer!

An den Vereinsgewässern würde ich einen Ausnahmefisch auch eher schonen & muss dort nicht alle Limits ausreizen - trotzdem versuche ich schon selektiv nur DAS zu fangen, was ich auch verwerten kann & will.

Dort angle ich mit langfristigem Blick auf den Bestand & auch dem Gedanken der Hege im Sinne eines guten Fischbestandes im Hinterkopf - dadurch fällt mir dort auch mancher Fisch wieder ins Wasser.......!

Wenn ich "Räuchermaterial" haben will, dann fahre ich in einen guten Forellenpuff!

E.


----------



## reticulatus (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



thanatos schrieb:


> wenn ich meinen Zielfisch gefangen habe ist Feierabend mit Angeln.
> Natürlich wenn er zu klein ist ,geht er wenn er ok ist zurück,von
> Weißfischen zurücksetzen halte ich allerdings nichts da sie auf Grund
> ihrer hohen Vermehrungsrate schnell verbutten,da ich sie nicht esse
> ...



Da muß ich ganz klar widersprechen, Hecht bekommt man mit ein wenig Übung sehr wohl grätenfrei.

Youtube hat hierzu einiges an Videomaterial.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-K1ioGEiNs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_cHdKS-_A&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=northern+pike+filet&oq=northern+pike+filet&aq=f&aqi=g-L1&aql=&gs_l=youtube.12..0i19.13803l17577l0l19072l7l7l0l3l3l0l61l223l4l4l0.

Mit ein wenig Übung funktioniert dies sehr gut, so werden nicht nur Hechte , sondern auch andere Fische behandelt.

Bei mir kommt Fisch etwa zweimal die Woche auf den Tisch, manchmal auch dreimal, gekauft wird allerdings seltenst einer, es kommen bei mir ausschließlich selbstgefangene Fische auf den Teller, da weiß ich wenigstens was ich habe!


----------



## wobbler68 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hallo

Ich könnte 3 mal täglich am Tag Fisch essen!!!!!!:k:l
2 mal Mittags in der Woche gibst in der Fangsaison Fisch.Zum Abendbrot öfters .:k:l


Also wird ein "kleiner" Vorrat in der Kühltruhe angelegt.
Es soll ja Zeiten geben wo man nicht ans Wasser kommt ,oder nichts gefangen wird.:c:c:c

Barsch ,Forelle ,Zander ,Hecht und Aal werden gebraten.Die Reste werden in einen Sud(Zwiebeln,diverse Gewürze,Essig,event. Rotwein,Wasser) sauer eingelegt und mit Brot oder Brötchen verspeist.
Karpfen werden roh in den kochenden Sud eingelegt und dann bei abgeschalteten Herd stehen gelassen.Dadurch wird der Karpfen schon fest und schmeckt zum Brot.
Größere Weißfische ,Döbel oder Barben werden für meine Hunde zubereitet(gebraten)dafür lassen die alles andere stehen.

Ach ja ,da ist ja noch die bucklige Verwandtschaft die ihren Tribut fordert."Gute" Freunde ,vor dem Küchenfenster stehende Nachbarn(das riecht aber gut...) Verwertung ohne ende.


Natürlich rutschen mir einige Fische auch aus den Händen.:q
Wenn ich mein selbst gestelltes Fanglimit erreicht ist, wird halt eingepackt.Am Wasser ist dann meist noch jemand mit dem man dann noch ein wenig Zeit totschlagen kann.:vik:Also ist der Tag nicht verloren.Ich bin aber auch meist nur zwischen 1-3 Std.am Wasser.(3-7 mal in der Woche) ,aber nur bei "guten Wetter"##.


Nur reines C&R kommt für nicht in frage .
Weil ich ja dann in den Fischladen gehen müsste,um da wieder Fisch zu kaufen.|uhoh:#d#q
Ja ich :k:l:l:k Fisch und habe deshalb Respekt vor ihnen!!!#r
Deshalb sehe ich Angeln nicht als Sport und Fische nicht als "Sportgerät".
Das musste ich jetzt einfach mal schreiben.

Mfg

Alex


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

@Wobbler 68:

Schön, dass es auch noch Angler gibt, die tatsächlich Fisch essen!

Ist natürlich kein "MUSS" für unser Hobby an sich - und natürlich angle ich AUCH, weil´s mir Spaß macht - aber ich esse auch gerne und viel Fisch, den ich selbst gefangen habe!

Manchmal habe ich hier beim Lesen den Eindruck, als ob das "unmodern" oder "politisch inkorrekt" geworden ist!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## wobbler68 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hallo

@ernie1973

Wenn ich abends am Wasser sitze ist es mir schnuppe ob ich was fange oder nicht ,Hauptsache ich bin an der frischen Luft.:vik:
Ab und zu mal ein Biss, auch wenn ich den Fisch nicht bekomme, reicht mir eigentlich. 
 Da werden Mäuse aus der Hand gefüttert,Kohlmeisen,Buchfinken usw. mit Maden/Würmern versorgt.Schwäne ,Enten ,Igel,Wiesel usw. gefüttert .:q

Und schon ist das Angeln Nebensache.#h
Das ist für mich dann Entspannung pur.


Mfg

Alex


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @ernie1973
> 
> ...



So ist es bei mir auch!

...und so sollte es auch sein - auch wenn ich gerne Fisch fange & esse, bin ich deswegen noch kein "Fleischmacher", der nur auf Masse aus ist - mitunter waren auch Schneidertage die tollsten Angeltage!

Mit Hund am Wasser - ohne Streß & zeterndes Weib - dass ist wohl der Hauptgrund - wenn dann noch die Fische beißen, dann isses das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i"!

E.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



> Wenn ich abends am Wasser sitze ist es mir schnuppe ob ich was fange oder nicht ,Hauptsache ich bin an der frischen Luft


 


> .......am Wasser - ohne Streß & zeterndes Weib - dass ist wohl der Hauptgrund - wenn dann noch die Fische beißen, dann isses das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i"!


 


> Ab und zu mal ein Biss, auch wenn ich den Fisch nicht bekomme, reicht mir eigentlich


 
#6 #6 #6
Genau so.

Das wird wahrscheinlich auch der Grund sein, dass wir nicht gleich eine Lebenskrise heraufbeschwören, wenn wir mal X-Tage nacheinander nichts fangen.


----------



## thanatos (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ah ja, das will ich sehen. Stell mir gerade vor wie das beim Barschangeln ist :q
> Ein Wurf und dann wieder nach Hause ;+


Versch...kann ich mich alleine,wenn der Barsch 2 Kg 
wiegt,ok aber wenn sie man grade solala sind geht mit was
beißt,ist mein top Fisch,der wird so schnell verpuzt bis mir schlecht wird.
so nun warte ich sehnsüchtig auf den Mai ,dann werd ichs
mal versuchen den Hecht grätenfrei zu bekommen und 
gesittet mit Messer und Gabel essen.Danke für den schönen
Beitrag .Hier gefangene Fische friere ich nicht auf Vorrat ein
kenne aber genug Raffkes die regelmäßig größere Mengen
Gammelfisch entsorgen.Könnt mir immer was platzen


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich staune immer wieder über Menschen mit einer solch "noblen Einstellung"!
> Ich habe da einen guten Tipp:"Lass gleich die Haken ganz weg!"
> 
> Ach so zur Frage.
> ...


 
Das mit dem Einzelhaken ist an kleinen Forellenbächen durchaus sinnvoll. Aber hier wie auch bei den Hechten hat jeder seine eigene Meinung. Hechte kommen zwischen 65 und 90cm mit. Je nachdem wieviele Leute am Essen beteiligt sind. Die großen kommen wieder rein, obwohl dir frittiert sicherlich auch gut schmecken können.

Ich hole mir dann mal ne neue Packung Chips...

Gruß,

Björn

PS: Durch diese dämlichen Bildern mit den Schlachszenarien haben die Angler in Deutschland auch einen entsprechenden Ruf. Schade das es immer wieder solche Leute gibt. Und schade das viele deutsche Angler sich auch so im Ausland verhalten. Schön das Jungangler das mal hinterfragen. Catch & Select hört sich doch auch gut an


----------



## Pisolo (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @ernie1973
> 
> ...


 

Wow, Alex, mit Dir würde ich ja gerne mal Angeln gehen, das klingt so gemütlich, genauso stelle ich mir das vor! #6


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



> Das mit dem Einzelhaken ist an kleinen Forellenbächen durchaus sinnvoll.



Dies ist mir bekannt!



> Durch diese dämlichen Bildern mit den Schlachszenarien haben die Angler  in Deutschland auch einen entsprechenden Ruf. Schade das es immer  wieder solche Leute gibt. Und schade das viele deutsche Angler sich auch  so im Ausland verhalten. Schön das Jungangler das mal hinterfragen. Catch & Select hört sich doch auch gut an



Ja finde ich auch schön, solange sie dies nicht zur Religion erheben und versuchen andere, mit allen Mitteln, zu bekehren!
Interessant ist ja, dass in diesem Thread überwiegend (sinnvoll)"Verwerter" sich zu Wort melden und nicht etwa die üblichen C&R Fundamentalisten!

Zum Thema:
Schön finde ich, dass hier auch konkrete Tipps zur Verwertung kommen, wie Räuchern oder auch Filetieren.
Dazu eigentlich bei fast jedem Post durchkommt, dass es beim Fischen nicht nur um Nahrungserwerb geht und eben nicht alles entnommen wird, sondern der Freizeitwert ein wichtiger Faktor ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Gohann (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies ist mir bekannt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sehe ich es auch! Man muss nicht immer etwas mit nach Hause nehmen! Trotzdem hat eine Maßvolle Entnahme noch keinem Gewässer geschadet und auch nicht jeder Angeltag ist ein Fangtag! Die meisten Fische flutschen mir wieder aus den Händen! Bei einigen werde ich schwach! Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da waren in meinem Hausgewässer verbuttete Barsche in rauhen Mengen zu Fangen und wurden ab einer Größe von 20cm + mitgenommen. Sie wurden gehäutet, parniert und gebraten. Mit etwas Salat und Brot war das ein Festessen!#6 Heute sind die Barsche seltener, größer und weniger, ausserdem ist ihr Fang auf 3 Stück begrenzt! Schade falls man einen guten Tag erwischt!

Ich esse eigentlich fast nur selbst gefangenen Fisch. Sebst wenn der Zander oder Aal aus einem künstlich angelegten Baggersee kommt, bin ich mir sicher, das er bis er sein Mindestmass erreicht hat natürliche Nahrung aufgenommen hat und deshalb von besserer Qualität ist! Ich habe auch so meine Probleme mit Zuchtforellen, die ich sehr selten esse. Ebenfalls habe ich ein Problem mit Zuchtlachs! Der wird eigentlich im Meer groß, wird aber künstlich gefüttert!

Fazit für mich: Man sollte die Mitnahme in einem vernünftigen Rahmen betreiben! Selbst gefangener Fisch ist ein hochwertiges Lebensmittel! Dieses Lebensmittel sollte auch hochwertig behandelt werden! Nicht so wie im ersten You Tube Film, wo der Fisch überhaupt nicht richtig ausgeblutet ist. Vor allem sollte aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er mit seinem Fang macht !

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Achja!!!!|bigeyes Bin vor lauter schreiberei nicht auf Verwertung bzw. Zubereitung gekommen. Habe da mal zwei Möglichkeiten. Fischfrikadellen, sind mit fast jedem Fisch zu machen. Oder Fisch in geheimer Sauce. Siehe Foto. Wer möchte kann auch gerne das Rezept haben.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Kauli11 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Geheime Soße hört sich gut geheim an.#6
Hätte schon Interesse an deinem Rezept.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## 42er barsch (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich könnte 3 mal täglich am Tag Fisch essen!!!!!!:k:l
> 2 mal Mittags in der Woche gibst in der Fangsaison Fisch.Zum Abendbrot öfters .:k:l
> ...



|good:|good:

Ich praktiziere das genauso !!!

bei uns wird bei schaizz wetter fisch zubereitet und neue rezepte erfunden, wobei ich mich in der weissfischküche zuhause fühle.
es werden brasse, rotauge und co. auf die leckersten arten und weisen zubereitet.
was nicht heissen soll das es nur im winter bei minusgraden fisch gibt.
auch sonst wird eigentlich regelmässig fisch verzehrt, aber dann hauptsachlich in form von barschfilets.
mein ( kleiner ) gefrierwürfel ist eigentlich das ganze jahr über gut gefüllt, auch bei regelmässiger entnahme.
so, und zu guter letzt, ich habe noch nie, ich betone NOCH NIE, einen fisch eingefroren und dann einfach weggeschmissen dazu habe ich viel zu viel respekt vor der kreatur,( mir ging es z.b. auch ziemlich dreckig als ich mich von einem haustier auf ewig verabschieden musste ) und angle nunmehr schon seit 30 jahren.

gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Gohann schrieb:


> Wer möchte kann auch gerne das Rezept haben.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



:vik: ich will, ich will :vik:

spass beiseite, sieht lecker aus #6#6, würde mich freuen das rezept zu erhalten da ich sehr gerne mit weissfisch koche.

gruss#h


----------



## Gohann (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



42er barsch schrieb:


> :vik: ich will, ich will :vik:
> 
> spass beiseite, sieht lecker aus #6#6, würde mich freuen das rezept zu erhalten da ich sehr gerne mit weissfisch koche.
> 
> gruss#h



Hallo Fischliebhaber! Hier das Rezept, auch wenn die Sauce gar nicht so geheim ist und auch relativ leicht zu machen ist.

Zutaten: Fischfilet auf dem Foto für 2 Personen ca. 750 gr.

             2 Gemüsepaprikaschoten, 2 Gemüsezwiebeln, 2 Zehen Knoblauch. Salz,  Pfeffer, Tomatenmark, 1 Chillischote oder Tabasco. Kräuter aus dem Garten. Schnittlauch, Petersilie etc. Etwas Brühe, kann auch Instant sein.

Paprika, Zwiebeln, Knobi und Chillischote würfeln. Das Ganze mit etwas Rapsöl anraten. Wenn das Gemüse glasig wird etwas Tomatenmark, ca. 2 EL dazu geben. Pfeffern, salzen und weiter anschwitzen. Dann mit ca. 1/4 ltr. Brühe angiessen und Ofen auf niedrige Stufe stellen. Das Gemüse köcheln lassen.

Fischfilets salzen und Pfeffern. Danach Filets auf das Gemüse legen, (Foto) und bei geschlossenem Deckel gar ziehen lassen. Das Filet wird Butterweich , das Gemüse nimmt nebenher noch nen tollen Geschmack an! Daher mit dem Salz recht vorsichtig sein. Zum Schluss ein paar Butterflocken und gehackte Kräuter der Saison darüber streuen. Fertig. Wer es noch feiner haben möchte kann auch einige Gambas für 10 Min. mit dazu legen. Als Beilage schmecken uns Fladenbrot, Reis oder Kartoffeln dazu. Als Getränk kann ich einen portugiesischen Vinho Verde empfehlen!#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Kauli11 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Danke für dein tolles Rezept,hört sich sehr gut an und wird demnächst getestet.:vik:


----------



## QSXE (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Was auch wirklich gut schmeckt recht schnell geht, aber zu beginn vielleicht etwas Überbindung  kostet ist selbstgemachtes sushi. Damit kann man auch, wenn man sich mal die Preise in diesen sushibars anschaut, einiges an Geld sparen.

Was sonst auch immer geht ist filetieren und frittieren.


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Nabend, also ich weis jetzt ja nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich bin Norge Fahrer und bring mir auch meine 20kg Filet mit! Die werden oben in die Schöller Eistruhe gepackt obendrauf in den Hohlraum unsere Schwimmanzüge und ab die Fahrt! Hier ist dann alles noch Knochenhart und ich muß nicht das ganze Jahr auf Meeresfisch verzichten! Auch die Quallität ist TipTop und so bin ich nicht auf verkappten "Nordseefisch" angewiesen!
Wer einmal gesehen hat nach welchen kriterien diese Schweine die Auslage bestücken der weiß Norgefisch aus der Kühltruhe zu schätzen! mfg


----------



## Fischer 92 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Also mal ganz erlich große Fische ( Leichfische) sind zu schade zum töten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WEnn man mal ne kleien zum essen mit nimmt is des ned schlimm find ich aber wenn man große nur tötet zum austopfen oder ect.
ist des verschwendung wenn man nähmlich zurück setzt schutz man auch den bestand


----------



## Margarelon (24. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Klasse Thread.
Hab mir auch gerade überlegt, nachdem ich ein Video von einem nahe gelegenen Angelpark gesehen habe, was ich mit einem 1,4 m langen Stör machen würde.... 
Die haben dort Monsterforellen, Störe, Welse, Karpfen usw. 
Würdet ihr die verwerten? Oder rutschen die versehentlich wieder in's Wasser? Wobei nach einem halb- oder dreiviertelstündigen Drill der Fisch ja auch mehr tot als lebendig sein dürfte....


----------



## Rxbinhx (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hallo zusammen,

Beim Karpfenfischen wird jeder von mir gefangene Fisch so schonend wie möglich behandelt, anschließend die kleine Wunde im Maul mir CarpCare versorgt und dann wird der Fisch wieder ins Wasser gesetzt. Und da ich es schon oft gesehen habe gerade bei jüngeren Kollegen - den Fisch wirklich ins Wasser setzen, eine Hand an den Brustflossen, die andere am Schwanzschaft und dann den Fisch leicht nach vorne und nach hinten bewegen. Den Fisch erst loslassen wenn er sich von selbst fortbewegt. - NICHT ins Wasser WERFEN!

Beim Raubfischangeln sieht es bei mir schon anders aus. Schöne Barsche nehme ich gerne mit - diese schmecken einfach super. Filitiert, schön angebraten mit Pfeffer und Salz und dazu noch ein bisschen Reis  im Sommer fuer mich ein Traum

MfG


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Robinho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Beim Karpfenfischen wird jeder von mir gefangene Fisch so schonend wie möglich behandelt, anschließend die kleine Wunde im Maul mir CarpCare versorgt und dann wird der Fisch wieder ins Wasser gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe mal, daß du bei zu kleinen Barschen, die du released, auch die Schnauze mit Carpcare versorgst!!


----------



## antonio (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, daß du bei zu kleinen Barschen, die du released, auch die Schnauze mit Carpcare versorgst!!



#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## daci7 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, daß du bei zu kleinen Barschen, die du released, auch die Schnauze mit Carpcare versorgst!!



PerchCare oder fürs Caphanta-Camp auch mal BreamCare?!
:vik:

Ich schmier meinen Fischchen meist eher ein wenig Butter oder Meerrettich ums Maul und ab in die Röhre. Alles was ich nicht verwerten kann kommt wieder zurück ins Nass - allerdings ohne Verband und Pflaster.


----------



## Rxbinhx (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Sten - wenn dus machen willst kannst das gerne machen!
Ich mache es nur wenn ich beim Karpfenangeln nebenher noch ein wenig spinne und das Zeug dann sowieso dabei habe...ansonsten nicht!


----------



## Würmchenbader (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hallo zusammen,
sehr interessanter Thread.
Vielen Dank dafür.
Die wenigen Fänge von mir landen meistens in der Pfanne als panierte Filets.
Räuchern kommt für mich, aufgrund der Wohnsituation, leider nicht in Frage, daher verfolge ich diesen Thread gerne um auf solche tolle Rezepte zu stoßen wie das von Gohann. Danke dir. 
Ich werde meine vier (29-37cm)  Rotaugen von gestern mit diesem Rezept testen.


----------



## 42er barsch (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Würmchenbader schrieb:


> Räuchern kommt für mich, aufgrund der Wohnsituation, leider nicht in Frage,



in diesem fall kann ich dir einen tischräucherofen nur empfehlen.
geht auf jedem balkon.
wem die rauchentwicklung hier noch zu gross ist beschränke sich auf den betrieb in der kälteren jahreszeit bei dunkelheit, das riecht dann als hätte der nachbar einen holzofen zum heizen. 

gruss#h


----------



## mathei (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Frieslaender schrieb:


> Gar nicht, die kommen natürlich wieder zurück ins Wasser#6


 
meine fische kommen in die pfanne und dazu frisches gemüse. ausser mohrrüben. die buddel ich wieder ein:vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Robinho schrieb:


> Sten - wenn dus machen willst kannst das gerne machen!
> Ich mache es nur wenn ich beim Karpfenangeln nebenher noch ein wenig spinne und das Zeug dann sowieso dabei habe...ansonsten nicht!



Brauch ich nicht, da ich sowieso so steril wie möglich vorgehe. So spüle ich z.B. meine verwendeten Angelhaken vor jedem Ausflug mit fließendem Wasser ab und kann so Infektionen weitgehend ausschließen.
Gruß


----------



## Würmchenbader (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



42er barsch schrieb:


> in diesem fall kann ich dir einen tischräucherofen nur empfehlen.
> geht auf jedem balkon.
> wem die rauchentwicklung hier noch zu gross ist beschränke sich auf den betrieb in der kälteren jahreszeit bei dunkelheit, das riecht dann als hätte der nachbar einen holzofen zum heizen.
> 
> gruss#h



Bei mir beschweren sich die Nachbarn schon, wenn ich den Elektrogrill auf dem Balkon einschalte. Ich glaube kaum dass die lieben Nachbarn sich mit einem TRO anfreunden werden. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## daci7 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Würmchenbader schrieb:


> Bei mir beschweren sich die Nachbarn schon, wenn ich den Elektrogrill auf dem Balkon einschalte. Ich glaube kaum dass die lieben Nachbarn sich mit einem TRO anfreunden werden. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.



Na dann eben am Wasser 
Ich nehm meine TRO eifnach mit in den Park respektive Privatgarten vom Kumpel, wenn wir uns zum Grillen treffen - da finden sich auch immer genügend Abnehmer für leckeres Räuchergut!


----------



## angler1996 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, da ich sowieso so steril wie möglich vorgehe. So spüle ich z.B. meine verwendeten Angelhaken vor jedem Ausflug mit fließendem Wasser ab und kann so Infektionen weitgehend ausschließen.
> Gruß


 
Kochst du auch die Geflochtene  und Monofil voher ab?
Erhöht die Sterilität
Gruß A:


----------



## wolf86 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

also ich verwerte meine fische in der regel schon. fischpflanzerl (aus Brachsen mit Speckwürfel drin), aal und hecht werden vorzugsweise in alufolie im ofen gemacht, schleien, karpfen und forellen gerne geräuchert (wobei ich karpfen nicht unbedingt gezielt angel, wenn ich bock auf karpfen hab hol ich mir einen aus meinen weihern). waller hatte ich leider noch keinen maßigen (bei uns gilt noch der Meter), aber ich hoffe dass ich zum thema waller-essen heuer auh mal was sagen kann 

mfg


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie verwertet Ihr Eure Fische?*

Für die HÜHNER!


Nene, erstens hab ich kein Viehzeug zu Hause und zweitens kommen bei mir viele wieder ins Wasser. Weil ich oft sehr gut fange (Hecht+ Zander) habe ich für die Massen keine Verwendung. Ab und an darf mal ein Küchenhecht meinen Backofen von innen sehen. 

Aale kommen in die Tonne. Heringe werden gnadenlos umgenietet und über die nächsten Monate geräuchert oder gebraten. Hornhecht und Mefo werden geräuchert. Weißfisch wird grundsätzlich released oder die kleinen kommen als Köfireserve mit. In Norwegen werden ordentlich Filets gefertigt, die dann eingefroren und später verwertet werden. Die Massenfische decken größtenteils meinen Bedarf, sodass ich die weniger als Weißfische vorkommenden Fische, zurücksetze.


----------

